# Medicare and paper claims



## caseycarter (May 4, 2011)

I just want some input.  I am in Georgia.  Does Medicare not accept Paper claims ever.  I work in Radiology and usually when Care tries to bundle two procedures, I just print claim, highlight different times and the reports and send with a paper claim.  I was told yesterday that I couldn't do that.

Please Help

Casey Carter, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2011)

you probably cannot do that and definitely will not be able to after jan 1 2012.  Why will a modifier not work?  can you provide more information about the procedures and what codes you are using?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 4, 2011)

Casey, Medicare will not accept your paper claims for sure after 1w/2012. when I come across documentation issue with Medicare, we do the best to explain electronically with Modifiers and Dx Codes. If they want more information they will let you know, and only then should you drop the claim to paper


----------

